# KATHY II in Key West 7-13 March



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Having always wanted to visit/fish Key West, Capt. Terry of the KATHY II enlisted SHUR KETCH (Ed), LAST CAST (Skip), and myself for a week long visit. Loaded up at NASP at 1400, 6 Mar.










Decided to drive straight on through. Early Sunday morning, around Tampa, trailer tire thread separated and tore off the fender. Got the spare on and headed down US 1:










Draw bridge at Key Largo:










The boat is still behind us!










Check-in at Trumbo Point for our trailer:










Map of Key West with annotations:










NASKW Base News:










Local News:










Setting up sleeping arrangements. Of course, Terry gets the Captains' Cabin, Ed get the Elderly Suite, Skip get the air mattres, and since I didn't share in the driving, I got the couch!



















Sunrise Monday morning.









Ready for the hunt.










Coconuts....










Launch at Sigsbee Marina










Taking the turn out to the Gulf










Marina in background










Bird lineup










Decided to take an initial recon into the Atlantic, within the reef. Went out about 16 miles (60') without good results so came back into calmer water. We caught about 10 Yellow Tail Snapper, bunch of Spanish Grunts and Knobhead Porgies, and a Spanish. Locals indicated that due to the bad winter and current water temp of about 68, fishing was way off - so we noticed!





































With the current ripping and rollers bouncing us around, we headed in - Key West and tour ships 










After cleaning up, decided to visit Mallory Square for the Sunset Celebration.




























After the cheer for the sun setting, we visit the performers. As skip had the only lighter, he "volunteered" to assist the fire lady!



















Headed on Duval Street (mail drag for bars and resteraunts). Visited the Smallest Bar:










Passed on by Sloppy Joe's










Stopped at Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville for some t-shirts and of course - margaritas!



















Made it back to our FEMA trailer for a good night sleep to be ready for a good day of fishing.










Stay tuned for the next post :letsdrink


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like Skip got the blow up ready. And don't you know that you never go arm and arm together down Duval street. It's a heck of a drive straight down. Can't wait, I am ready to leave this cold weather now. Thanks for the posts. Gene


----------

